# Pistol Purchase Ideas



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Well the wife has given me the green light to seriously look into another pistol. I will be taking my CCW class this summer and need something a little more useable as a "carry" gun than my current pistols, a Smith 629 with a 6.5" brrl and a full size Springfield 1911.

This new gun will be predominately a under the bed and under the truck seat gun, with occasional carry in a jacket pocket while bombing around the woods in the non-hunting seasons.

This potential purchase will probably never see true "concealed carry" where I would require a tiny gun that I could hide with minimal clothing. I am 6' / 225 and seldom wear a tank top and shorty shorts. Something that could be tucked inside the pants or in the small of the back would work.

What are your reccomendations? I would prefer a 38/357 I think and like I said it willl serve as the nightstand/under the bed gun, so I would prefer it be simple to operate for the wife's benefit (revolver). 

I am already leaning towards a Smith Model 60. 


Thanks in advance.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

http://gunsandammomag.com/new_products/xd45_122005/

and then for the trap line and plinking

http://www.gunblast.com/Ruger_MarkIII-Hunter.htm


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

The S&W 60 is a great choice. I really like that model 60 with the unfluted cylinder. Another good choice if you want to be able to use .357 loads would be the light weight 340 models, but I've heard they can be kinda brutal with full 357 loads.

If you don't mind being limited with .38 +p there's quite a few good choices. The 442 and 642 come to mind. I have a 642 and love it. 

Might want to take a look at some Ruger SP101s as well.


----------



## Fog0fWar (Jul 12, 2004)

Another CCW carrier, the thought warms my heart....

Your choice of the revolver is a great one, especially since you already carry one. If you decide to head over to the auto side a Glock 19 is the gun to have.

From what you described it will be a work tool more than a safe queen so buy a Glock, they are nearly bomb proof.

Personally I like a revolver to have a 3" barrel if I can but the J-frame smiths lend themselves to good concealability.

Whatever your choice practice drawing it from your concealed rig. It's a big difference over a normal carry rig.

Stay safe,

Fog


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Them xd's are real nice good feel in the hand and i like that extra saftey that the glock dont have. 

Plus i know before when you bought the xd it came with a holster and a couple other things 

Rob


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

If you're intent on a wheelgun, take a serious look at the Charter Arms Bulldog .44 Special...........an excellent self defense revolver/caliber, IMO.


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

I am a fan of Dan Wesson - having owned mine for over 25 years. Multiple barrels converts from a 2.5" to a 4" or 6" in a minute. Goes under the seat very nicely or beside the bed. Have pressed it into PPC competition and simply "had it along" in case. A bit heavy for daily concealed carry but in the proven .38/357 caliber, a great peace of mind piece to have along. Its weight and single action option actually benefits the Mrs. on those rare occassions when she wants to shoot. Add a Hogue or Pachmar grip and your golden. Throw on a custom wood grip for those fancy days and you can have it all in one package. Plus the 50 yard guys have been shooting 8" DW's for a long time.

Add a Taurus titanium .38 snub for those daily carry times and all bases are covered.

For your thoughts and consideration.

:coolgleam


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I prefer the XD40 but am looking hard at the new Sub-compact 3 in the 9mm. Great shooters, low recoil and manageable to shoot on a regular basis which is something that you should do. I really like the Taurus Titanium models, but have heard a lot of negative comments from those who own them on their recoil. They are not at all pleasant to shoot from what I understand.

I also love the Dan Wessons and own both the 357 and the 44, but would not consider them for carry due to weight and size.

Whatever you get, make sure it is something you will actually be comfortable carrying, otherwise you will tend to leave it at home due to it being uncomfortable.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

NoWake said:


> The S&W 60 is a great choice. I really like that model 60 with the unfluted cylinder. Another good choice if you want to be able to use .357 loads would be the light weight 340 models, but I've heard they can be kinda brutal with full 357 loads.


My wife just got a S&W model 60 - that's a great little gun that you can get in either 2 1/8" or 3" barrels. Weighing about 24 ozs (I think?), it's a nice shooter. Great feel - not too big, or too small.

I've got the 340PD that's a great carry gun but it's not much fun to shoot!:lol:


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

I just picked-up my CPL paper-work today,and my cpl class is this sun  After looking at/shooting many carry gun's i've picked the ruger sp101 in 357 mag.It's small,can shoot the cheaper 38 round's for practice,and the price is under $500


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

I carry a gun for a living and carry 100% of the time off duty. My off duty/back up guns are 1) Glock 26 and 2) S&W 340PD .357. Both run federal hydrashocks through em.

Thirteen years of carrying a gun concealed has taught me that just as much as "stopping" power is important, so is being able to carry the gun comfortably (so you will carry it and not be a fiddeting mess trying to be comfortable) and being able to put rounds on the target in the right spots. Doesnt do you any good to send 5 or 12 rounds past the bad guy with out a stopping hit. Either short barrel gun that I carry can be shot very accurately and fast.

I 100% agree that Glocks are pretty much bomb proof, I have personally seen one run over by a car and then still fire accurately. There are many other quality guns out there so make sure you do go with quality regardless of the make/model.

Best thing to do is get into a shop, where you can also shoot and test some guns out. Be realistic with what you are going to be using the gun for and how you are likely going to carry it. I have no problem slipping my 340PD in my pocket during the summer or in a suit and a speed loader in the other pocket, but you will be hard pressed to carry a full size 1911 in shorts and a t-shirt to the mall or to the park with the kids and not have to worry about showing the world you are armed. Both the 1911 and my snubby .357 will do the same thing to a bad guy if shot accurately.

Just my 2cents from years of experience,
J-


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Can't go wrong with a Glock 19!...or any Glock for that matter.

My buddies and I went shooting recently and I got to shoot a Kimber CLP II (Ultra Carry???)...awesome gun. But for $1200...ouch. I don't like the 1911 models for carry anyways. Too much of a pain with the hammer and all. I want it to go bang on the first shot without having to cock the hammer or carrying with the hammer back.

I also shot a .40 cal XD. As Wizard said, really nice gun. A little snappy though.

A semi-auto Berreta was also on hand...not too pleased with that gun.

Oh, and did I mention the Glock 19? Small enough to carry a lot, shoots great, no hammer to cock, 9 mm, light, and still has enough grip on it! Plus it holds quite a few rounds.


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

I find my Glock 23 hard to conceal in the summer when wearing lighter clothes because of the double stacked magazine.I switch over to a S&W Chief Special in the summer. Both in 40. 180 Gr Golden Sabres Hollow Points


----------



## SuperBlackEagle2 (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm a Glock guy, but lately I've been considering buying a wheelgun. I was thinking I'd probably buy a Smith .357 of some sort. But in last months American Rifleman, they reviewed a new one from Ruger chambered in the new .327 Federal. I don't know all the specifics, and don't have the info right in front of me. But according to them it's better than a .38+P and pretty close to the .357 ballistically with less recoil. Like I said, not sure about it. But worth checking into if you're out looking. It looked promising to me when I read the article.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

check out the Ruger 101 --in 327 Fed Mag!! May have trouble finfing one.

Isnt drawing from "under the truck seat" somewhat difficult?


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

CL-Lewiston said:


> check out the Ruger 101 --in 327 Fed Mag!! May have trouble finfing one.
> 
> Isnt drawing from "under the truck seat" somewhat difficult?


Easier than drawing from locked and unloaded in the bed of the truck.

Thanks for the advice guys, keep it coming.

This is the one I am kind of leaning towards now....


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

http://www.sigsauer.com/Products/ShowCatalogProductDetails.aspx?categoryid=30&productid=98

I bought one of these for $325 to carry on the trap line but it is an awesome gun, easy to use, easy to clean, and the ammo is very cheap. They make alot of different ammo in .22 cal for plinking and stopping. It is also very accurate at 20 yards.

Just something to think about


----------



## uncletj (Aug 30, 2005)

Not sure of the deadline but S&W was offering a $50 rebate plus 2 additional mags with the Sigma and the M & P pistols. I got a Sigma .40 for $269 and a M&P .45 for $472 after rebates 2 weeks ago.


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

I have been carrying CCW for around 20 years. I carry either a Smith 640 or a Glock 26. I have complete confidence in both. A couple of things to keep in mind when buying especially for women. A semi auto pistol has to be racked to load a round in the chamber. This can be difficult for a women and some men especially under pressure. Also there is a potental with a semi auto to limp wrist the weapon. Some people with weaker wrists will allow the weapon to move excessively rearward with the recoil of the first shot. This can allow the weapon to jamb ( stovepipe). In a defense situation both of these conditions can prove disasterous. My wife and daughter are both proficent with a revolver and semi auto. However I feel much better knowing they carry revolvers for defense use. One thing about a revolver you may only have 5 shots but if the gun doesn't go bang on one round just pull the trigger again. Unlike a semi that has to have the jammed casing manually removed before the next shot. Good luck.


----------



## DoubleDropTineTrouble (Nov 11, 2007)

You won't find a more reliable gun that a sig in my opinion. They carry a little higher tag but if you look around you can find a good deal. And when its your or your family's life on the line...it's worth every penny for reliability. 

I carry a P239 and have never had a jam. They make one chambered in .357. Take a look at the DAK models also. These allow double stikes if it doesn't go bang the first time. You can find them on the left under ArrowHawk's link as well. 

hope this helps


----------



## LungBuster 21 (Oct 5, 2006)

Check out williamsgunsight.com. They have a good selection of used handguns guns listed on their site.


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

DoubleDropTineTrouble said:


> You won't find a more reliable gun that a sig in my opinion. They carry a little higher tag but if you look around you can find a good deal. And when its your or your family's life on the line...it's worth every penny for reliability.
> 
> I carry a P239 and have never had a jam. They make one chambered in .357. Take a look at the DAK models also. These allow double stikes if it doesn't go bang the first time. You can find them on the left under ArrowHawk's link as well.
> 
> hope this helps


they make a 357 sig, not a 357 mag.

i love my sig as well. shoots anything i feed it.

i would refrain from a .22 as a defensive carry gun, and certainly from the mosquito - that one doesn't have the problems worked out yet - too many jams with too many kinds of ammo. a ruger mark III will cost less money and fire anything through it.

smith and wesson makes the best revolver in the world. i carry a model 36 chief's special. i'm likely going to buy another one as well - probably a 442. i've shot the 340 mp, and 3 oz's with night sights doesn't warrant the extra money for me. even at 15 oz with the 442, its light, and i can't say i won't go in and buy the 640 when the time comes.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Been hearing that the 2 1/8" brrl is going to be a pain and that I should go with a 3" at minimum.

I guess....what is another 7/8".... It's not like we are talking teeny tiny guns anyways. If I can hide a J frame with a 2 1/8", I can hide the extra 7/8".

A 3" brrl would lend itself to a little more plinking anyways...

Would you believe there is $95 difference between my local shop and Jays (only 30 miles away). I would have thought that in this day and age, prices would be a lot closer across the board.

Next question - anyone ordered/bought handguns off an internet site (gunbroker, auctionarms, etc...)? I am wondering what a hassle it is.. I can save almost $150 if I bought it online vs my nearest shop.


----------



## Wetlandhunter (Jun 7, 2005)

DRHUNTER said:


> I carry either a Smith 640 or a Glock 26.


Those are both great carry guns. Plus the G33 in the .357 sig round  and the S&W 340PD in the 357 Mag round 
Now that is a full house for the carry guns.


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

Rustyaxecamp said:


> Been hearing that the 2 1/8" brrl is going to be a pain and that I should go with a 3" at minimum.


a pain? why?

my 1 7/8" model 36 is accurate as all get out. course, its all steel, weighing in at 21.5 oz. but its very pleasant to shoot. 115 grain hydra-shocks are very mild recoil, and as long as i take it easy on the blue-dot, the SWC's that i load are pretty mild as well.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

I've been told (on another site) that a "deathgrip" will be required if I actually use 357 loads in the Model 60 with the 2 1/8".

Also that "beyond 12 yards, there is no sense aiming with that short of a brrl".:16suspect

I am no limpwrist, and can shoot my 45 and my 44 pretty respectable. I understand 357s in a small gun will be a handful, but I was not expecting it to be like a pellet gun. Also, for the most part it will be fed 38s.


----------



## kitchue (Sep 25, 2001)

I was first in line for that Sig-Mosquito. PIECE OF JUNK. Would not cycle anything. Sent it back to Sigtwice. Ended up trading it in.

Although, got more for it than I paid. And this is the problem with online brokers. Prices may be great, but your relying on a complete stranger that you've never even talked to, send you a piece you've never seen and touched. Sketchy, very sketchy. 

At lest at gun shows you can meet the seller and fully examine the gun before hand. Then again, gun shows are also a place people unload junk.

Buyer beware.


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

Rustyaxecamp said:


> I've been told (on another site) that a "deathgrip" will be required if I actually use 357 loads in the Model 60 with the 2 1/8".
> 
> Also that "beyond 12 yards, there is no sense aiming with that short of a brrl".:16suspect
> 
> I am no limpwrist, and can shoot my 45 and my 44 pretty respectable. I understand 357s in a small gun will be a handful, but I was not expecting it to be like a pellet gun. Also, for the most part it will be fed 38s.


i see.

why do you want to shoot more than 12 yards? is there a reason in particular that you want a 357 mag instead of a 38 spl?


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

rzdrmh said:


> i see.
> 
> why do you want to shoot more than 12 yards? is there a reason in particular that you want a 357 mag instead of a 38 spl?


I don't want to shoot more than 12 yards, and I have no real reason to shoot 357 vs 38. I just figured if I was buying, why not get a 357 and have the option to jump up to the 357 if I wanted to.


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

Rustyaxecamp said:


> I don't want to shoot more than 12 yards, and I have no real reason to shoot 357 vs 38. I just figured if I was buying, why not get a 357 and have the option to jump up to the 357 if I wanted to.


gotcha. imo, i think you'll be happier with the smaller 38 - its a great personal defense round. i don't personally see the need to step up to a 357 mag.

in fact, i just ordered a new model 36 yesterday. ;-)

my buddy bought a 340mp in a 357 mag - thinking that he may want to shoot them. we loaded a chamber, each shot a round, and i believe that's the last time a 357 mag round will see the light of day in that gun.:lol:


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

rzdrmh said:


> my buddy bought a 340mp in a 357 mag - thinking that he may want to shoot them. we loaded a chamber, each shot a round, and i believe that's the last time a 357 mag round will see the light of day in that gun.:lol:


Kinda what I figured. Well, that opens a lot more options. Maybe I will start looking at just 38 spl models.  That would make me feel comfortable about the airweights too.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Rustyaxecamp said:


> I've been told (on another site) that a "deathgrip" will be required if I actually use 357 loads in the Model 60 with the 2 1/8".


My 340PD at 12 ozs is a monster with the 357s, even the 38s are really no fun to shoot more than 10-20 per sit. But I don't think it can be beat to carry. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Wetlandhunter (Jun 7, 2005)

KalamazooKid said:


> My 340PD at 12 ozs is a monster with the 357s, even the 38s are really no fun to shoot more than 10-20 per sit. But I don't think it can be beat to carry. Just my opinion though.


I put the over size Houge grips on the 340PD it is like shooting the S&W 640  It is the only gun where the ammo weights more than the gun does.:lol:


----------



## 45/70fan (May 29, 2005)

K frame snub nose 357 is my first choice, second is the Gov't/Commander 1911A1 in 45 ACP.


----------



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

rzdrmh said:


> smith and wesson makes the best revolver in the world.


That may have been true over 20 years ago, but I do not think it is true today. Even back in the day when they were outstanding, the Colts of the time were very good, too.

Better revolvers than a S&W (current production):

http://www.freedomarms.com/
http://www.usfirearms.com/cat/prewar.asp

Better value in a revolver than a S&W (current production):

http://ruger.com/Firearms/FASubType?type=Revolver&subtype=Double Action

-na


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

kitchue said:


> I was first in line for that Sig-Mosquito. PIECE OF JUNK. Would not cycle anything. Sent it back to Sig&#8230;twice. Ended up trading it in.
> 
> 
> > Not sure what happened with yours but I love mine. I have put ALOT of rounds thru it and it has never jammed on me.
> ...


----------



## kitchue (Sep 25, 2001)

Being _first_ in line was my problem. I heard, through the grapevine, that the early production runs were very problematic. Similar to a lot of first run, brand new products, including: cars, computers, gaming systems, etc. My sons very early xbox is very touchy. My Mac ibook, was sent back with a know problem. My Dad has sent in his laptop, with Vista, back way to many times.

I would except a respectable company, like Sig Arms, would have fix the problems by now. When it did run, it was a great, accurate handgun. Just enough "pop" to make it a lot of fun to shoot. For a mag and a half.

I truly hope they don't have the same problems with the 250.

But with the problems I had with the gun, sending it back _twice_ and not "runnable". I'm tainted with Sig.

Glad yours runs, semi-auto .22s are a lot of fun to shoot.

sean


----------



## GuT_PiLe (Aug 2, 2006)

Ruger SP101 .357 mag

You can shoot the hell out of it with full load .357's, it will out live you and your children, its built like a tank, but not as heavy, also not a lightweight either. 
Its got good muzzle heavy feel as well to handle the .357.

Don't go with a .38, go with the .357 mag since it will fire .38 rounds as well.

Makes practice a bit cheaper.

I have the 2.25in barrel. Shoots great, its got a bit of a sting when firing the full house .357 loads, but you wont care about that when your life is on the line. The factory grips are very nice as well.

You want to end the debate on whether to go with 9mm or 45?

.357 baby


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

I checked ou the Ruger SP101 last night at the local GM. I was really inpressed. It really had great balance and feel. The fit and finish was very good. As good if not better than the Smith I had out side by side with it.

I read a few reviews that actually said it is stronger than the Smith Model 60.


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

Nick Adams said:


> That may have been true over 20 years ago, but I do not think it is true today. Even back in the day when they were outstanding, the Colts of the time were very good, too.
> 
> Better revolvers than a S&W (current production):
> 
> ...


nick - i'm sure you're right - there's very well built revolvers out there. i was speaking more in terms of revolvers that are going to be used for concealed carry.



GuT_PiLe said:


> Ruger SP101 .357 mag
> 
> Don't go with a .38, go with the .357 mag since it will fire .38 rounds as well.


the question becomes - do you need a 357 mag for personal defense? i don't feel that i do.

the drawback then? maybe its anecdotal, but i've found that when shooting 38's out of a 357, the most accurate rounds are the hottest rounds - +p 38's, etc.

to each his own.


----------

